# PAP erstellen



## Finki (18. Jan 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe eine DIN A4 Seite Code, wovon ein Programm Ablauf Plan erstellt werden soll. 
Max. eine halbe Stunde Arbeit, der Code ist sehr einfach. Am besten in Word erstellen, damit ich diesen auch öffnen kann.
Ich schicke den Quellcode per Mail und biete 50€ für den Job per Direktbezahlung mit Paypal.

Die Hälfte zu Beginn und den Rest nach Ablauf.
Wer hat Interesse, gerne auch per Mail: finkicarlo@web.de


----------

